

MPAA & ICE Confirm They Interrogated A Guy For Wearing Google Glass During Movie - peter123
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140121/15234325942/mpaa-ice-confirm-they-interrogated-guy-wearing-google-glass-during-movie.shtml

======
labpdx
How is someone illegally recording a movie a Homeland Security matter?

